# tomcat installieren



## johanniskoog (30. September 2004)

Also ich hab überhaupt  garkeine ahnung von was ich hier  gleich sprechen werde. Ich hab nicht mal eine Ahnung ob dies hier das richtige Forum dafür ist.

ich möchte *OpenCmS* auf meinem *Strato XE Server* installieren.
ich habe wohl schon kappiert das ich dafür eine Datenbank mit Mysql haben muß und PHP muß auch laufen das ist ja auch kein Problem aber ich brauche wohl auch *Tomcat* und hier komme ich auch wegen meinem schlechten Englisch nicht weiter.

Hat jemand von euch da was auf dem Kasten denn dann bitte bitte helft mir!  

Gruß Sven


----------



## Fabian (4. Oktober 2004)

Evtl. ist das was? http://tomcat.objektpark.org/howto/

Oder du benutzt  oder sonstige Anbieter zum groben uebersetzen englischer Seiten ins deutsche...


----------

